# A Brand New Event Will Start This Weekend!



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2019)

A brand new, month-long event will be starting this weekend! Introducing Red Balloon World Tour!





The red balloon has floated across the globe for many years and will finally be making its journey through TBT starting this Saturday, December 7th! Over each of the next four weeks, we will experience a new theme with different related events and prizes. If you participate in almost all of the events during each week, you will be able to buy the newly released and long-awaited red balloon collectible. Let's take a look at the schedule:


7th - 14th: *Friday the 13th*
14th - 21st: *TBT's 15th Birthday*
21st - 28th: *Christmas and Holidays*
28th - 4th: *New Year*
This will be our end-of-year event in place of TBT Fair. While it will be more casual and paced more slowly than our Fairs, you may find it to be similar in some ways. We hope you'll enjoy another experimental and unique event after our previous Woods Expedition. See you then!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh woah. :0


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh my gosh!!! I'm so looking forward to this. Thanks for planning this.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

Looking forward to it, Jeremy.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 1, 2019)

This should be fun. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hurray!  I’m truly psyched for this upcoming event!


----------



## mogyay (Dec 1, 2019)

yayyy i'm so excited, HAPPY DECEMBER EVERYONE


----------



## seliph (Dec 1, 2019)

i'm away for the whole christmas week someone save me a red balloon


----------



## duckykate (Dec 1, 2019)

yay this looks so fun!!!


----------



## cornimer (Dec 1, 2019)

It's really happening people this is not a drill


----------



## Peg (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm so looking forward to the Red Balloon World Tour!  Thanks so much, staff, for organizing the event!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 1, 2019)

Guess it's too early to ask one or two questions about the event or...?

Otherwise, sounds awesome, I definitely looking forward!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2019)

The balloons are some of my favorite collectibles, so to have more of them is always good.


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 1, 2019)

And this is why December is the best time of the year, TBT events


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> The balloons are some of my favorite collectibles, so to have more of them is always good.



Black and purple would be nice!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm hyped!!!  Bring on the Red Balloon.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 1, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Black and purple would be nice!



2020 Halloween balloons please.


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 1, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Black and purple would be nice!



If I had the choice, it would be yellow, but red is a pretty nice color.


----------



## duckykate (Dec 1, 2019)

Black and yellow weird balloon


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> If I had the choice, it would be yellow, but red is a pretty nice color.



Tis my least favorite.
It's too vivid, I think. 

Would look good on a balloon though.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 1, 2019)

I can't wait! Maybe if this collectible becomes rare I'll be able to buy a Dreamy Egg!


----------



## Elijo (Dec 1, 2019)

This is perfect! I just took the entire month off work so in between moving I can participate!


----------



## Jacob (Dec 1, 2019)

Yay!!


----------



## hestu (Dec 1, 2019)

RED BALLOOOOOOOOOOOON!!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

Now I have 99 red balloons stuck in my head.


----------



## Corndoggy (Dec 1, 2019)

looks super cool, its going to be a blast


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 1, 2019)

This looks super fun!  Can’t wait.  :]


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 1, 2019)

OAHHHH so cool ill try to get it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

MY red aesthetics 0-0

- - - Post Merge - - -

horror movie balloon > regular balloon


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 1, 2019)

around the forums in twenty-nine days


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 1, 2019)

I?m probably not gonna be active for new year so it makes me happy that it slower paced :3


----------



## Zane (Dec 1, 2019)

yaay how exciting :D


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 1, 2019)

I am excited about this too!! I hope I will be able to participate in all the events 
Thanks for all the planning that goes into these events  (I do miss the TBT Fair though)


----------



## Zura (Dec 1, 2019)

Ive never been on for a fair :3


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 1, 2019)

This sounds like fun.  I like hearing that it's going to be a bit slower-paced since the holiday season is often so busy in real life.  I hope I'll be able to participate in everything.

Thank you staff for preparing another cool event!


----------



## michealsmells (Dec 1, 2019)

So cool! I can't wait to finally be active during a big event! I mean I was with Woods- but stillsies.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 1, 2019)

I can't wait actually, these are so fun!


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 1, 2019)

Hopefully there is opportunities to get green balloons too so that we can have Christmas balloons


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 1, 2019)

btw, a bit random, but will we still have the annual holiday candy cane collectible release and/or special snowflake raffle?

idk why I'm asking though, I'll just assume the answer is "yes" until proven otherwise. since cheeky teasing will likely be the norm response


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 1, 2019)

No raffles please


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 1, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> No raffles please



A raffle birthed your weird doll though 

all jokes aside, I can't wait!
I'll have to make time around exams for the first few weeks but this is gonna be so mhch fun!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 2, 2019)

don't mind toads, he's just still suffering from raffle ptsd


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 2, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> don't mind toads, he's just still suffering from raffle ptsd



*sobbing uncontrollably in the corner*


----------



## Nougat (Dec 2, 2019)

Yay I'm really excited! Thanks for another event! Not even one, but four!


----------



## rhinoo (Dec 2, 2019)

Ooooooooh! I'm looking forward to this event!


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 2, 2019)

This is exciting! I won?t have time for most of it but I?m still happy


----------



## BluebearL (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you very much to the staff for organising all of this!


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 2, 2019)

CAN I FINALLY GET THAT BLACK FEATHER NOW
oh also thank you staff


----------



## Hat' (Dec 2, 2019)

Yaaaay!!! I'm so hyped for this hehe!!! This looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Lancelot (Dec 2, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> CAN I FINALLY GET THAT BLACK FEATHER NOW
> oh also thank you staff



Bold of you to assume black feather will be a prize


----------



## Hat' (Dec 2, 2019)

Fun fact is that I was actually talking to myself like, minutes ago, saying how we would be having a TBT fair soon and that we might have more balloon collectibles heh


----------



## r a t (Dec 2, 2019)

This is v exciting!! However, if a red balloon collectible exists so should heart and bunny balloons hehe


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2019)

Bleh gonna be busy or away for most of the time  Oh well I'll see if I can do anything I guess.


----------



## Nougat (Dec 2, 2019)

Rosetti said:


> This is v exciting!! However, if a red balloon collectible exists so should heart and bunny balloons hehe



OMG yes. I think the odds could be in our favour given it's sort of like a fair but not really, but still sort of


----------



## Valzed (Dec 2, 2019)

This all sounds interesting. Thank you for letting us know about these fun events!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Dec 2, 2019)

Excited for balloons, but hopefully all the events are available for everyone...


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 2, 2019)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Excited for balloons, but hopefully all the events are available for everyone...



That's what I'm hoping too. Kinda curious if you need New Leaf, Pocket Camp or any other video game for example for a certain event.


----------



## Corrie (Dec 2, 2019)

I am hyped for this!! 



Spoiler


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 2, 2019)

Sounds like fun, I hope to be awake enough to participate lol


----------



## Zura (Dec 2, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Sounds like fun, I hope to be awake enough to participate lol


Lol Kaiaa where have you been? You disappeared again and I missed you  

And agreed, this looks like a whole lot of fun


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 2, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol Kaiaa where have you been? You disappeared again and I missed you
> 
> And agreed, this looks like a whole lot of fun



Aw I missed you too! Lots of interesting things have kept me preoccupied lately lol


----------



## Nougat (Dec 2, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Aw I missed you too! Lots of interesting things have kept me preoccupied lately lol



I haven't seen you around yet since I'm still quite "new", but hi & welcome back! 
I have never seen those lantern collectibles before, how cool!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

new year event will coincide with my birthday oml I hope there are prizes so I can date them on my birthday :? )


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 2, 2019)

If I end up having plans for Christmas or New Year, I guess I failed. ;w;


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 2, 2019)

Rosetti said:


> This is v exciting!! However, if a red balloon collectible exists so should heart and bunny balloons hehe



heart glow wands be shaking


----------



## Stil (Dec 2, 2019)

Yay!!! I havent been to a bell tree event in a long time!


----------



## Antonio (Dec 2, 2019)

I just peed my pants from excitement. I can't wait, thanks, staff. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 3, 2019)

Oh what's this? This sounds fun.

(Will there be house of mirrors? I doubt there will, but I remember in 2017's I was the champ, until I gave up on Mirror 6. Mirror 2 and 5 were no challenge for me, unlike the rest that failed miserably.)


----------



## Zura (Dec 3, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh what's this? This sounds fun.
> 
> (Will there be house of mirrors? I doubt there will, but I remember in 2017's I was the champ, until I gave up on Mirror 6. Mirror 2 and 5 were no challenge for me, unlike the rest that failed miserably.)



Omg, so many members I missed are back. Well not gone for that long but you get what I mean xD


----------



## Nougat (Dec 3, 2019)

Now that someone else has brought these up as well, the prospect of bunny and heart balloons is making me all excited already. Let alone if they’d be pink or purple!

Must. Stay. Calm.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 3, 2019)

Good think this is slower paced, I am MUCH to swamped with work and holiday stress.

I wonder, will there be other holiday collectables if we don't participate enough for a balloon?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 3, 2019)

I wonder if there will be feathers?...


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 3, 2019)

I know more details will be revealed soon but is there a certain currency for this?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 3, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I know more details will be revealed soon but is there a certain currency for this?



Again, I also want to know. If there is another, view the thread to get them, currency, I'll just start to advocate to get some. :]


----------



## LilD (Dec 3, 2019)

Looking forward to the event!


----------



## You got mail! (Dec 3, 2019)

Apple/sparkling cider collectible or riot


----------



## Zura (Dec 4, 2019)

It starts on Friday the 13th hmm. I wonder if anything might go wrong?


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 4, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I know more details will be revealed soon but is there a certain currency for this?



TBT fairs usually have tickets as currency so it's a possibility!


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 4, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> TBT fairs usually have tickets as currency so it's a possibility!



Imagine if they did "Gift Cards" or "Elf Tickets" or something like that thinking it is Christmas time afterall.


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Imagine if they did "Gift Cards" or "Elf Tickets" or something like that thinking it is Christmas time afterall.



That would be so cute :c
I hope the snowflake collectible makes a comeback (I doubt it will but it's not bad to dream) because it used to be my fave collectible when I first joined <3


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

If we do raffles again can the tickets be visible collectibles?


----------



## toadsworthy (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> If we do raffles again can the tickets be visible collectibles?



no raffles


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> If we do raffles again can the tickets be visible collectibles?



Interesting. :3


----------



## Zura (Dec 5, 2019)

I was kinda disappointed that tickets aren't collectibles anyways. I mean almost everything in the shop is collectibles. Even the avatar mail and extensions are collectibles! Why not make them into a cute design or maybe Idk red balloons?

Thinking of ACNL and the whole "shoot this many balloons down and earn a golden slingshot" sorta thing


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 5, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I was kinda disappointed that tickets aren't collectibles anyways. I mean almost everything in the shop is collectibles. Even the avatar mail and extensions are collectibles! Why not make them into a cute design or maybe Idk red balloons?
> 
> Thinking of ACNL and the whole "shoot this many balloons down and earn a golden slingshot" sorta thing



They could actually do this, maybe :0 reminds me of the arcade games back in the TBT arcade fair (was it in 2018?). those were really fun to play.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm so excited.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> They could actually do this, maybe :0 reminds me of the arcade games back in the TBT arcade fair (was it in 2018?). those were really fun to play.



It was 2017 iirc? but yeah those games were soo good man lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 5, 2019)

I NEED A RED BALLOON

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also super hyped cause classes end tomorrow so I'll actually have time to participate in these events!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I NEED A RED BALLOON
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also super hyped cause classes end tomorrow so I'll actually have time to participate in these events!!!



Ahh lucky mine doesn't end til 18th and then we have a paper to write due in january sometimes sigh


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2019)

didn't see this till now  yay!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 5, 2019)

Sheila said:


> It was 2017 iirc? but yeah those games were soo good man lol



I would LOVE an on forum game where getting a certain score gets you a collectible


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 5, 2019)

I haven't been here for like a month. Glad to know I could've missed out on this if I didn't came back.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 6, 2019)

i cant tell if this timezone is USA related. Cause right now 6th of December and i worry in america its 5th of December. So basically is my timezone one day ahead of this event?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 6, 2019)

DubiousDelphine said:


> i cant tell if this timezone is USA related. Cause right now 6th of December and i worry in america its 5th of December. So basically is my timezone one day ahead of this event?



Probably. I'm in California and it says this weekend. The 7th is Saturday. :/


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

Treat those you are lucky enough to have around you this Christmas with love, because they might not be here tomorrow.

Everyone matters.


----------



## Justin (Dec 6, 2019)

Just want to pop in and clarify for anyone who is new or unfamiliar with our events that the stated start dates are always for US times. Additionally, while it's not a set thing, we do tend to often end up going live with the events towards the late evening of the announced date as well. Just to give you an idea what to expect -- please don't refresh the moment it turns to the day because you'll almost certainly be disappointed!


----------



## Rhythrin (Dec 6, 2019)

I have no clue what this could be about, considering I've never really been active on here before. But I'm keen to find out!


----------



## kayleee (Dec 6, 2019)

GIVE ME THAT BALLOON


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 6, 2019)

Almost time for a week of Friday the 13th.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 6, 2019)

Does this mean the woods are going to have Christmas lights on the trees???


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 6, 2019)

let's use the lights to string up the expedition guide


----------



## John Wick (Dec 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> let's use the lights to string up the expedition guide



For stiffing us on the 800 bells?

I'm in!

Edit. 720. He did give us 80 up front.


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> let's use the lights to string up the expedition guide



They should also jump off the plank into shark-infested waters as well for not fulfilling their obligations.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 6, 2019)

Woo!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 6, 2019)

Lights


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm grounded for eternity.


----------



## Stella-Io (Dec 7, 2019)

It's 1am on the 7th.

Time to get festive.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

If they start in a few hours when I'm asleep, I'm calling tyranny.


----------



## Nougat (Dec 7, 2019)

Yasss almost! It's nearly noon on the 7th here


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 7, 2019)

I check the site every hour xD It's already 12:30 pm here


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

Bet you Friday the 13th will have a house of mirrors.
Just you wait.


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

Mokuren said:


> I check the site every hour xD It's already 12:30 pm here



I set my alarm early just in case. Boy was that silly


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2019)

Justin said:


> Just want to pop in and clarify for anyone who is new or unfamiliar with our events that the stated start dates are always for US times. Additionally, while it's not a set thing, we do tend to often end up going live with the events towards the late evening of the announced date as well. Just to give you an idea what to expect -- please don't refresh the moment it turns to the day because you'll almost certainly be disappointed!



Just bumping Justin's post. The event likely won't start until much later this evening. It's currently around 9am EST on the 7th here in the US. So probably another 10-12 hours from now.

I'm excited and can't wait to see what it's all about.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm looking forward to see what these new events are about. I wish everyone good luck!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2019)

Balloon Tokens 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Fear Essence is now Bad Luck Charms???  I'm scared


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh no.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey all. Remember that I wanted all of your Fear Essence on Halloween?


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Balloon Tokens



And I think my leftover fear essence turned into bad luck charms. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> And I think my leftover fear essence turned into bad luck charms. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.



Yeah I meant Fear Essence lol.  Whoops!


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2019)

new currency yay


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Oh no.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey all. Remember that I wanted all of your Fear Essence on Halloween?



want some more?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

seliph said:


> want some more?



Probably not, I will beat Wix and Pierrot someday and they will not be happy.


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

New currencies. Must be soonish!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I really can't wait. Also, my bad luck charms got stolen. It's fine though, I think that's better.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 7, 2019)

Bad Luck Charms?

I'm getting Halloween flashbacks here...


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

LilD said:


> New currencies. Must be soonish!



Yeah. A bit dubious about the bad luck charms.

I already have a ton of bad luck.


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

Is it from the fear essence carried over?

I like balloons tho


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I think so. It may turn into something different. If it's like that, just look at threads, I'm saving up and getting that.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Hey you have some.
How did you get that? ^_^


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Hey you have some.
> How did you get that? ^_^



Thinking it should be 0

I read the earlier part of the thread. It's from fear essence.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

New currency!!!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

LilD said:


> Thinking it should be 0



It must have something to do with where you posted?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

oh my gosh 304 bad luck charms


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> oh my gosh 304 bad luck charms



I think I know why. ^_^


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> oh my gosh 304 bad luck charms



May I ask how you got them?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

I have no idea XD it might be left over fear essence?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I think they are leftover from the Fear Essence. I think. :/


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I think I know why. ^_^



what're your suspicions


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> what're your suspicions



Basement.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

oh that could be it too!


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Basement.



I was at the Basement right now, got nothing...

The leftover Fear Essence makes sense, I had 0 left when the event was over and now I have 0 of those charms


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> oh that could be it too!



I just searched people's posts who have bad luck charms and they've all posted there so maybe?


----------



## Hat' (Dec 7, 2019)

It's definitely left over fear essence. I remember having 82 so it's that.
I'm really excited to discover the new collectibles omg!!!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't know, I've never seen this currency before.
I'm just taking a wild guess.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2019)

it's the same amount of fear essence i had at the end so it's definitely that


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

That shouldn't carry over as many of us spent ours voting. I know I did, and this is a different event.

My question is, does this give you an advantage or the opposite?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

I don't think it'd give an advantage (hence bad luck charms), they'd want to promote activity vs holding out most likely.
I just wanted to see what'd happen


----------



## Hat' (Dec 7, 2019)

How did people get some Balloon tokens!!!!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Hat' said:


> How did people get some Balloon tokens!!!!



They broke a balloon to get the Balloon tokens. :]


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Hat' said:


> How did people get some Balloon tokens!!!!



Where?
Who?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Oof, I got rid of my fear essence if it's true.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> Oof, I got rid of my fear essence if it's true.



Mine was stolen. ;w;

Also, people had some spirit tokens leftover.


----------



## Dacroze (Dec 7, 2019)

If Bad Luck Charms are rebranded Fear Essence, Ballon Tokens are most likely also just rebranded Spirit Tokens


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

So when can we start getting them?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> So when can we start getting them?



Probably when the event starts. I don't know when. :/


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

if spirit tokens became balloon tokens, then I think both currencies will be reset fairly soon (They never have one events currency carry over into the next, that'd be like saving tokens from all throughout the year just to buy a golden egg on day 1 of the easter egg hunt)


----------



## Mokuren (Dec 7, 2019)

I think I will sleep already when the event hits the forum ;o;


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> if spirit tokens became balloon tokens, then I think both currencies will be reset fairly soon (They never have one events currency carry over into the next, that'd be like saving tokens from all throughout the year just to buy a golden egg on day 1 of the easter egg hunt)



I hope you're right.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

yeah I can't think of any event in the past few years where unspent currencies went towards the next event (maybe the same event in the subsequent years but never unrelated events)

things could always change, but my guess is they changed the name of the currency before resetting them


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Seems like Balloon Tokens were reset. Yes, I'm being full stalker mode.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep, they resetted the Bad luck charms.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

Yay! Can't wait!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Seems like Balloon Tokens were reset. Yes, I'm being full stalker mode.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yep, they resetted the Bad luck charms.



this sucks man give em back lol


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm gonna start my playing of "waiting for tonight" on loop now


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheila said:


> this sucks man give em back lol



I'm starting another raid to get all the Bad Luck charms >:3


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

ooooo I bet the secondary currency will change each week to correspond with the event
the first week is for friday the 13th, hence bad luck charms!!!
it all makes sense now


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> ooooo I bet the secondary currency will change each week to correspond with the event
> the first week is for friday the 13th, hence bad luck charms!!!
> it all makes sense now



:0
That makes sense.


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I'm starting another raid to get all the Bad Luck charms >:3



On the basement?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> On the basement?



Probably not. When the Woods come back, I'm just gonna say, gimme the Bad Luck Charms. ;3


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Probably not. When the Woods come back, I'm just gonna say, gimme the Bad Luck Charms. ;3



Oh, ok. I remember that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

interesting how these currencies show in the sidebar, but not the currency tab in the header


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Probably not. When the Woods come back, I'm just gonna say, gimme the Bad Luck Charms. ;3



the woods are a halloween thing  but maybe we'll get a special sub-thread again! usually only halloween gets one though and it's the woods


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> the woods are a halloween thing  but maybe we'll get a special sub-thread again! usually only halloween gets one though and it's the woods



I've seen the Woods open on friday the 13th for the day.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> the woods are a halloween thing  but maybe we'll get a special sub-thread again! usually only halloween gets one though and it's the woods



I'm just waiting for the chaos on the woods at Friday the 13th. 

Last time on the 13th, I didn't understand what it was.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

oh true!!!!!! I forgot about that


----------



## Zura (Dec 7, 2019)

Christmas land sounds nice. Take a selfie with Christmas Wix xD


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm just awkwardly waiting till the event actually happens. :3


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 7, 2019)

New Currencies!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

I have very bad luck I’ll have you guys know


----------



## Nougat (Dec 7, 2019)

OMG yay new currencies are live! Stoked to see the first event go live


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm excited to be back and do events again :>


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2019)

Hopped back on to check on the event and we have new currencies. I do sort of miss my Fear Essence & Spirit Tokens as Halloween is my favorite holiday but I'm intrigued by what the new currencies will be used for.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Oh no, the Wixes are back. Don't spam a ton of Christmas Wix memes.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Dec 7, 2019)

has the first event started yet. I noticed the new currency under my avatar


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Oh no, the Wixes are back. Don't spam a ton of Christmas Wix memes.



It's one Wix and it's just my sig. I don't spam memes at all so you won't see any from me.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

greenfrog100 said:


> has the first event started yet. I noticed the new currency under my avatar



Wait for the announcement a new thread will go up

They sometimes add little hints and stuff in the hours before.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Valzed said:


> It's one Wix and it's just my sig. I don't spam memes at all so you won't see any from me.



Sh...there are more I see. :]


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 7, 2019)

Valzed said:


> It's one Wix and it's just my sig. I don't spam memes at all so you won't see any from me.



Love the new Merry Wixmas signature! It kind of feels like Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Sh...there are more I see. :]



Ah... lucky you! I'd love to see more of Wix, tbh.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Ah... lucky you! I'd love to see more of Wix, tbh.



It's not, watching Wix break through the wall like Kool-Aid. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

YALL WE GOT NEW CURRENCY


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> It's not, watching Wix break through the wall like Kool-Aid. :/



You must be seeing an imposter Wix. Wix is too refined a gentleman for such boorish activities.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 7, 2019)

now how do i celbrate christmas with marshadow


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

so soon!!!


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

This will be my first ever event here!! i'm really excited


----------



## Valzed (Dec 7, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Love the new Merry Wixmas signature! It kind of feels like Nightmare Before Christmas.



Thank you! I love, love, love The Nightmare Before Christmas! I have the anniversary edition DVD and some Jack & Sally items. Of course, I also ADORE Wix so I thought I'd have him celebrate the holidays with me as my sig. Merry Wixmas!


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

I know they said not to wait the whole day for it/that it would be near the end of the day but my goodness itms hard not to


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I know they said not to wait the whole day for it/that it would be near the end of the day but my goodness itms hard not to



It's almost noon on sunday here.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> It's almost noon on sunday here.



Oof, it'll happen after I eat dinner. :/


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

Balloon tokens..........
Bad luck charms.........


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Bring the bad luck to me. I need a ton of bad luck at Friday the 13th.


----------



## moonbyu (Dec 7, 2019)

yayyyy! i can't wait!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

Anyone else noticed the shop has 98 balloon token sales


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

the thing...
THE THING

IT'S HAPPENING (soon (tm))


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Dec 7, 2019)

But when?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

The answer is not when it is why


----------



## Justin (Dec 7, 2019)

Soon!


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Justin said:


> Soon!



To me, soon is a few more hours


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Yay!


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

Yaaay!  Good luck everyone, event time !


----------



## Aniko (Dec 7, 2019)

Looks fun, makes me feel nervous for no reason.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

:Has been here while watching Shark Week for 8 hours straight: ^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> :Has been here while watching Shark Week for 8 hours straight: ^_^



Meanwhile I don't know what that is.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Meanwhile I don't know what that is.



It's all things shark for a whole week.
It's been going on for 30 years. ^_^


----------



## seliph (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> To me, soon is a few more hours



to justin, "soon" is literally anything


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Hehehe, makes me think of the SOON memes.


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

At least it wasn't like Halloween where everyone was just restarting to get tokens. ;]

Also, Shark Week seems interesting.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

I look forward to seeing the event live in 8 hours minimum


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I look forward to seeing the event live in 8 hours minimum



O_O


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 7, 2019)

I'm gonna pop ur balloons


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Red balloon in the banner~


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

There's a red balloon on the banner!!!!!!!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Red balloon in the banner~



you beat me to saying it! lol


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> you beat me to saying it! lol



That's an oof. At least we know it's in the horizons


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 7, 2019)

I SEE THAT LUFTBALLON HANGING OUT THERE :eyes:


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 7, 2019)

That’s not just any balloon, that’s a hot air red balloon! (It’s huge!)


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I'll just snatch that and say I technically "own it"


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

It's nice to see it there instead of just the tree!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s pennywise omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

I’m actually terrified of clowns this is not okay


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 7, 2019)

*BALLOON*


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

Dorothy's come back from oz!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s pennywise omg



Don't say that! O_O


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> It’s pennywise omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I’m actually terrified of clowns this is not okay



I'll put that balloon back then


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 7, 2019)

Big poggers


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

Red balloon I see you


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

I saw IT move!


----------



## LilD (Dec 7, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I saw IT move!



Wondering who's behind the tree.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

LilD said:


> Wondering who's behind the tree.



Wolfgang, I hope!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

Friday 13th and red balloons don’t mix well


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

red balloon, there's no need to be coy, just come join my lineup


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Mine is more desperate


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> red balloon, there's no need to be coy, just come join my lineup



It won't with that doll there!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: SOON












Had to do it.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

aLL in good time patience patience

Watch it be like 11:59 tho

- - - Post Merge - - -

If some dude come promising me like 800 tbt I stg-


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

I feel bad for people in Europe. :[


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I feel bad for people in Europe. :[



I am europe


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> That's an oof. At least we know it's in the horizons



let's just hope this particular red balloon isn't in the *new* horizons


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

red balloon
red balloon
where for art thou
"coming soon"

red balloon
red balloon
I thought you'd stay
for a quarter day

red balloon
red balloon
I thought wrong
not flown away

red balloon
red balloon
but have yet to come
have yet to stay


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> red balloon
> res balloon
> where for art thou
> "coming soon"
> ...



I love res balloons.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

I check for typos *after* writing the quality poetry


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Dec 7, 2019)

What a start time been given for the event?


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I check for typos *after* writingn the quality poetry



I really like how you do writingn


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

just sometime today in the mid to late evening

- - - Post Merge - - -



CheryllACNL said:


> I really like how you do writingn



gosh dangit XD


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> I really like how you do writingn



Lol. ^_^


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Staff are probably doing stuff, or are they?


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

my guess is they're actively doing some last tests and updates (they posted gere a few min ago saying "soon" (tm)


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> my guess is they're actively doing some last tests and updates (they posted gere a few min ago saying "soon" (tm)



Welp, I really wonder when soon is gere.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> I check for typos *after* writing the quality poetry



this is me with like every post I ever make


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 7, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> Staff are probably doing stuff, or are they?



Nah, just hanging out on the couch watching a movie.


----------



## hestu (Dec 7, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, just hanging out on the couch watching a movie.



you deserve it


----------



## Cheryll (Dec 7, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, just hanging out on the couch watching a movie.



It's fine. :]

Also, yeesh, it went from a ton of activity to slowness then back to a ton of activity.


----------



## kikotoot (Dec 7, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, just hanging out on the couch watching a movie.



I support this!

biding your energy so you can manifest the event with tuned psychic powers
genius
I love it

- - - Post Merge - - -

(if this reads as annoyed sarcasm let me know cuz it's intended to purely be a joke )

- - - Post Merge - - -

(i'd never be annoyed cuz you guys owe us nothing but still work hard giving us a means of having great fun)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 7, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Nah, just hanging out on the couch watching a movie.



Hey, that counts as stuff in my opinion.  I love your avatar edit by the way. c:


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 7, 2019)

wow the balloon in the banner be creepn


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 7, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hey, that counts as stuff in my opinion.  I love your avatar edit by the way. c:



I like it too. Laudine is OP, for real.


----------

